# "Transport Canada proposes aviation security revamp"



## The Bread Guy (15 May 2010)

This from CBC.ca - Canada Gazette entry attached:


> Transport Canada is looking to implement a three-level security alert system at major airports across the country to address "higher risk" conditions, CBC News has learned.
> 
> The proposal, outlined in the Canada Gazette, the official newspaper of the Government of Canada, calls on airports to run their operations according to:
> 
> ...


----------



## Greymatters (16 May 2010)

Has CATSA replied to this and are they on board with the idea?


----------

